# He's Back....



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

After a long and eventful journey away from Fish Forums, I've finally decided to return and see how all of my friends are doing. What's new with everyone? Are you all well? Any upgrades? Did Betta Man finally raise some bettas? ))

I'm going to try to stop in as frequently as possible, and get back to my mission of trying to universalize the saline standard. Glad to be back!


- Ben


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

helloooooooooo back where've ya been? i think betta man did raise some betas but he has stopped posting about it lol...we gonna need you i think more and more members are coming in, or becoming back active....great to have you back!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

welcome back, you probably left before i came so hello nice to meet you


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey funlad, glad you're back.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey ben...good to have you back...
i am afraid that the world's foremost authority on the keeping and breeding of bettas has yet to raise any to adulthod..but he is having a great deal of success....
not a lot has changed here...i am still just as mean and nasty as i can be...i am now sporting a cool 8-10 inch scar on my back where they installed some rods and screws in an effort to keep me out of airports and other government buildings...and i am still not doing anything with salt except for putting it in and on my foods....lol
welcome home bud...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I do have fry now. I got betta stiktos! These are my new betta stiktos spawning.









I have about 4 fry cause the father ate eggs. (stupid fish) They are about half an inch long, but they're quickly growing. I can already see little black stripes on them. Anyways, welcome back!!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad to see everyone here, and Loha, I'm glad to hear that your surgery went well. BM, I assume you've tried it, but have you fed the male a ton/removed it after it spawns? I know that it protects the eggs until they hatch, but I'm not seeing any benefits of leaving him in there if it keeps eating everything. 

To all of you that joined after I left, hello! I am, in case you didn't pick up on it, Ben, and I'm a reefing addict, the legal kind.  

Great to see some new faces, and I'm glad that the core is still going strong!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome back, Ben. Glad things are going well for you.
Bob


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Glad to see you around, Bob!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ha I take your 6 month hiatus and raise it a year and a half! Welcome back to the both of us! Life gets busy sometimes lol


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome back Ben!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Welcome back Ben!


Thanks!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have tried that. Anyways, they're growing fast.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Betta man said:


> Anyways, they're growing fast.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## fuzzi (Dec 29, 2012)

::waves::

Welcome back, although I'm rather new here. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome back Ben. Well in my fish world: I lost one of my clown loaches when I was doing a deep clean of the 55 gallon tank. I am not sure what took Flash, medium size clown loach. I think it was either the toxins from the 5 gallon bucket or velvet. Not sure if you know or not, but I also lost my two bettas that I had. I just have two clown loaches and two bristlenose plecos. Anyway, welcome back!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Angelclown said:


> Welcome back Ben. Well in my fish world: I lost one of my clown loaches when I was doing a deep clean of the 55 gallon tank. I am not sure what took Flash, medium size clown loach. I think it was either the toxins from the 5 gallon bucket or velvet. Not sure if you know or not, but I also lost my two bettas that I had. I just have two clown loaches and two bristlenose plecos. Anyway, welcome back!


That sucks! Any plans of restocking?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Well not for awhile. I am just going to leave it at the two clown loaches and two plecos for now. Then when I get more money I may stock up on clown loaches and a new tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

WB laddie , glad you decided to come back our way. See we suck people in for life 

All's mostly good here. Dog had a bout (x's2) with cancer but she is on the mend now. Vet is pretty confident it didn't spread, and her inners are clear  

I keep trying to grow plants, but I don't think they much like me. Eh, hard to say, some are surviving. No, I am not using CO2, No I do not plan on it. LOL


----------

